
Show HN: First Music Regulation Equity Crowdfunding Offering - colechun
http://stampedelive.com
======
colechun
Hi HN,

We are Spencer and Cole, and we are college dropout entrepreneurs from Hawaii
on a mission to revolutionize the entertainment finance industry and
democratize investing.

Stampede Live allows investors to purchase real ownership stakes in their
favorite creators’ projects, and, if the project is successful, investors are
paid annual royalties based on the amount invested. The platform is not
another crowdfunding site. Up until recently, fans were not allowed to invest
in creator’s projects but instead could only donate in exchange for a small
reward (perk). For years, creators and fans have criticized these platforms
for having no mechanism to fairly financially compensate donors and listing
many projects that significantly delay or even fail to deliver their promised
perks. Having successfully secured regulatory approval from the government to
provide these offerings, Stampede Live hopes that deals will allow creators to
run viable businesses and investors to receive the financial compensation they
deserve for investing in what they believe in.

We help creators: 1\. Raise capital for an album or film 2\. Engage an
established fanbase 3\. Become financially independent

We help investors: 1\. Invest (not donate) in their favorite creators 2\.
Discover pre-vetted projects 3\. Access simplified information to make
financial decisions

Stampede Live launched its first offering for folk singer, Marie Miller, on
July 29, becoming the first music equity crowdfunding deal in history, and the
campaign is currently almost 75% funded. A 10-year music veteran, Marie Miller
has earned millions of digital streams and has toured with great acts such as
Five For Fighting and Kris Allen.

Please let us know if you have any questions or comments!

